# a few hot room questions



## modified (May 20, 2010)

Hi I was just looking for a few things to be cleared up. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Firstly can hots be kept in the same room as non dwa reps? Or does it have to be completely segregated? (Have a rep room with plenty manoeuvring space)

The double door entry is that purely the entrance to the room or would having locked vivs inside an escape proof cabinet count? 

Do 2nd handlers need to have their own dwa license aswell (I.e my partner) or is it per household.

Thanks.


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

modified said:


> Hi I was just looking for a few things to be cleared up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Firstly can hots be kept in the same room as non dwa reps? Or does it have to be completely segregated? (Have a rep room with plenty manoeuvring space)
> 
> ...


Yes hots and none hots can be kept together.

Your license is for you but covers whoever YOU see fit to be in there with you as if anything goes wrong it will be you that will be ultimately responsible.

Double door systems are there for various reasons and you may not need to have one. It will just depend on your licensing officer (the vet will poke their nose into it too)

I have locks on all my viv doors due to having children in my house and it is just a little extra security as they do come out there with me when nothing is out.

Best

Alex


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Double door entry system, to my knowledge, is rarely a part of the licensing conditions. Going by the requirement I had to meet, a normal door is perfectly fine, as long as it's safe, secure, well fitted, and has adequate locks and a window. If anyone knows any better, please feel free to clear this up

I have a double door system for [most of] the enclosures (see pic below), but that was purely for my wifes benefit. She isn't a huge fan of hots, and the double doors makes her feel better about them being in the house.

I think locks on individual vivs are also dependent on the LA and the inspecting vet. I know people who were told they were optional, where as I was told it were essential. However, after my second inspection (by the same vet), he had no problem with venomous snakes been housed in rubs on the top of viv stacks, without locks - on the first inspection, I was told rubs needed to be stored in locked vivs or cabinets. 

Like Alex, I have kids in my room too, so have chosen to have locks on all venomous enclosures. My lads very well behaved in the snake room, but for the sake of a few quid each, the extra security gives piece of mind.


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys this has cleared up a few things. We have kids aswell so the rep room door is chain locked at all times. 

Thats great double doors on the vivs will be easy enough gonna build em. Thinking of working out some sorta external controlled latch for the hides (make cleaning easier) and wee bit extra safety wont go amiss with hots as you say.

might have to replace the main door to the room with a windowed one. Ours is solid.

After long discussions with the mrs its feels great to start to get the ball rolling.


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

nothing will be apparent until you have spoken with your licensing officer and made your application.

Give me a shout if you encounter any hick ups.

Alex.


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

Phoning around next week. Shall no doubt be in touch as nothi g ever goes as smooth as you want it to. Cheers alex.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

modified said:


> Thanks guys this has cleared up a few things. We have kids aswell so the rep room door is chain locked at all times.
> 
> Thats great double doors on the vivs will be easy enough gonna build em. Thinking of working out some sorta external controlled latch for the hides (make cleaning easier) and wee bit extra safety wont go amiss with hots as you say.
> 
> ...


Do you mean you are putting a double door entry system on a viv?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

My LA insisted on a double door entry to the room, not to the vivs though


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I use normal wooden vivs with viv locks. 

But the venomous section of the room is split from the rest of the room with a door with glass panels, so I can see all areas inside before entering. Just in case of an escapee. But as I made the vivs I know the snakes have no way of getting out of them anyway.

The vet was very happy - nothing wrong with being over secure : victory:


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

Yep double door entry on the viv. I agree would build myself so know they are secure and escape proof. 

Plans are on hold atm anyway. Unable to get down for any sessions anytime soon and seeing as there seems to nobody in glasgow(that I am aware of) I can go chat to and see the animals I am interested in means gonna have to hold off. However got the insurance quotes and forms through speaking to the council etc keeping doors open.


----------



## JohnW (Mar 22, 2010)

One thing to think about if intend to mix hots with a normal reptile collection is the mess a large constrictor or large lizard can make if they escape (which is often more likely than a hot). A large boa or burmese is very capable of knocking a small viv to the floor.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

modified said:


> Yep double door entry on the viv. I agree would build myself so know they are secure and escape proof.


WTF is the point?

All you need is a secure room, unless you like OTT stuff?


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> WTF is the point?
> 
> All you need is a secure room, unless you like OTT stuff?


have 2 young kids here so aye OTT would give me and moreso the mrs piece of mind.


----------



## WYATT666 (Oct 1, 2012)

i am building my room to the DWA specs of my LA which is easy as i have the option as i am building the room to fit (i my aim is to only keep gila monsters and beaded lizards) aswell as my none DWA projects.

i think its best to call up and have a chat with the LA and see what they want you to do that way you aint wasting cash building it one way only to have to mod it.

but my build wont be ready till next year anyway


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> WTF is the point?
> 
> All you need is a secure room, unless you like OTT stuff?


Hehe, most of my vivs are double doored. My wife isn't a big fan of the venomous, and she said she'll only be happy if I had a double doors on the vivs. It can be pain in the arse sometimes (mainly cleaning the glass), but it makes the wife happy, and looks kinda good, in a weird sort of way.


----------

